# 9066df front axle 1920kg



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

As a result of a friend of ours purchasing a Hymer & having a weight problem on the front axle - we decided to empty our van & get it weighed. We have a 9066df with a 3l engine with the comfortmatic gearbox.

The results were:

Front axle 1920kg
Rear axle 1600kg
Total weight 3630kg

We are plated at 3.7t.

This is with 50% fuel, 50% water me & him plus border terrier. 
I weigh 70kg, him 82kg, dog 9kg. Nothing else.
Awning fitted by dealer
Solar panel, dome by us.

Plate says max 1850 front axle, 2000 rear axle. Total GVW 3.7t
Have contacted Dealers - not interested. 
Have emailed Rapido today.

We are not too happy about this - just wondered if someone had similar experience. Only learned at NEC last week that they do a 4.25kg chassis & should have been offered or at least told about it.

We are really concerned about this and a bit upset. Never thought to get the van weighed when we first bought it - large garage, double floor, plenty of locker space - why have all that if you can't put anything in it.
Please - no negative comments as we feel bad enough.

Chris


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

You may find as you add weight to the back in the garage (and all the stuff in the van) it will balance itself out.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

They only have 70kg to play with so having that all in the back might just lever enough of the front - but I would not bet on it. The payload left is clearly not enough and the van should never have been sold in that condition. Just another example of payload being at the bottom of the specification list when it should be at the top I'm afraid and people such as the MoT and VOSA should do something about it.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes if it has a good overhang it should tip it to make some relief on the front but its clearly not a good state of affairs which is why I've just queried the weight allowance on carol's rapido which is excellent but plated well over 4 ton 
No overcab bed tho which must add s significant weight along with that 3litre auto plant


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Having looked a few (new) Rapido's they all seem to suffer from a lack of payload. 

Having said that I had Hymer a few years ago and that was RIGHT ON the max rear axle weight when the bloody thing was EMPTY  

I am now very careful when buying a MH but have found that dealers generally seem to be totally ignorant of, or simply don't care, about payload (or even driving licence limitations)

Trouble is its a case of "Buyer beware" which, in my view is totally unacceptable.


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Totally agree - we thought we were buying a 3.5t unit - surprised to see it was up plated to 3.7 as other half & main driver 70 next year. Surely payload should be one of the first things Dealers mention but obviously not.

Naively we didn't even think of payload when we bought. Thought big garage & double floor plus plenty of lockers meant vehicle capable of coping - if not why have it.

Chris


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I strongly suspect that a lot of manufacturers DESIGN their MH's to be plated at 4000Kg or more and then DOWNPLATE them to 3500Kg to make them attractive to those without the requisite driving licence category to drive over 3500.

In you position I can only see 3 options.

1.Run overweight and hope you don't get stopped
2. Change vehicles (ouch!)
3. Have your MH re-plated which may be a paper exercise only, (speak with SVTech) and have the required medical to retain the necessary licence category. That's probably what I would do.

I have no doubt at all that there are THOUSANDS of motorhomes running around that are way overweight. I remember seeing an Autotrail Dakota a few years ago (huge rear overhang and limited rear axle weight available) that had a BMW 800 cc motorbike on a rear rack-   Must have been 200Kg (4cwt) overweight on its rear axle at least.


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Forgot to mention that in 2013 brochure all 3l comfortmatic gearbox vehicles mention 4.25 chassis for 90df models

Chtis


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Will update post when Rapido get back to us

Chris


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Rapidos are notorious for poor payload as said before try get it uprated.


----------



## peter_h (Oct 27, 2009)

One of the attributes that attracted us to the Rapido was it's solid build & feel, our dealer was very much aware of weights. Following conversations around how we would be using the Van & the extras we wanted they steered us towards the 4.6 t route. 

They also weighed each and every extra as it was fitted and gave this list to us at hand over (when all added up the list came to over a 100kg!), this plus 90% water, fuel & me leaves us around the 500kg for additional payload which on a typical trip we used most of !

Lesson learnt the dealer was spot on, the specification and payload we wanted simply wouldnt fit into 3.5t package - hence the choice was to either compromise on specification or go heavy, as licence is not an issue for us a 992MH 3l Auto became the answere - 1 season in, over 60 nights and we are very pleased we took their advice.


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

I find none of this that surprising and am astounded that dealers do not have a Health and Safety attitude to that which they supply.
When we had a caravan, the dealer did not seem in the least concerned as to whether we had a suitable tow car (we did), neither did they mention concerns about whether we had towed before. 
When you see some caravans going around with virtually the kitchen sink inside and know they have a small payload, then what chance does the average motorhomer stand, when they move up the scale


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

The 3.0l with an autobox (+aircon?) is a heavy lump.

You can probably get another 15kg on the front as a paper excercise from SVTech, without changing springs or tyres.

But even on our panel van we have resorted to heavier duty springs from VB on the front to allow 2000 kg front axle rating. That gives us the leeway we didn't have on the 1850/1865kg standard X250 (3.5t) front axle.

Also has the advantage of raising the ride height, particularly if you put some semi air on the back as well, which we have.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

This interesting thread probably explains the growth in the use of 'ezetow' type trailers in Europe.

Such trailers allow the use of high spec relatively heavy motorhomes, with little pay load, by drivers with a B (car) licence and facilitate the carriage of an extra 750kg of stuff without the drawbacks associated with reversing conventional trailers.


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

There have been loads of posts on this subject. 
My Rapido has been uprated to 4T (a purely paper exercise by SVTech) 
and it was still over weight when loaded with a 116kg scooter 
The Rapido is over spec. when it comes to weight. The extending table weighs in at a back breaking 28kg, spare wheel another 30kg 
and we never carry the two additional passengers that have seat belts provided. 
Nice motor home though, just not legal most of the time!!


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Roger7webster said:


> .........................................The extending table weighs in at a back breaking 28kg, spare wheel another 30kg
> ............................................


True, you could build a house on the table, ours is in storage, it's been replaced with a lightweight jobie just for the two of us.

I repositioned the spare wheel to the forward bulkhead of the garage to shift its weight from the tail.


----------



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

*Rapido Payload*

I bought used (but excellent) 2004 Rapido 972M and a quick request for information via this forum gave me lots of happy campers but warned me of low payload. The advice was dead right and confirmed by weighbridge. Being a few years away from 70 I re rated to 4ton via cv tech (found them most helpful) 
Now I drive with clear conscience. 
Soooo..... don't let it worry you, re rate, it's a painless paper exercise with a lovely new sticker plate thing for the vehicle showing the new weights.
I considered it a small price to pay for the quality of build and materials used in Rapido construction. 
Hope this is helpful and cheers you up.


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*Rapido*

Not sure if I am missing something her but
1920 front and rear 1600 equals 3520 not 3630 as you say.
Point two
I would be very surprised if your rear axle only weighs 1600kgs

Third point
You say plate front 1850 rear 2000 is that not 3850kgs.
Which would sound right to me.this would give you 600kgs payload 
Similar to mine

Mike


----------



## maxsdad (Mar 20, 2011)

We have a 891m on order, with all the talk about low payloads i thought we may tow a trailer for heavier items if required.
Got a quote from dealer for factory fitted tow bar [ they have to be type approved on new vehicles now]

£1790 8O back to the drawing board !

dave e


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

In reply to Tude (mike) the front axle & rear axle weights are correct. The total weight is 3620kg. I also thought that by adding front & rear you would get total weight but the man at the Weighbridge told us that wasnt the case. SVTECH also confirmed this.

The rear axle WAS 1600kg.

Third point

We are only plated at 3.7 
SVtech have told us we can be replated upto 3850 but we will still be overweight on front axle.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

travelsRus said:


> SVtech have told us we can be replated upto 3850 but we will still be overweight on front axle.


Have a look on the VB air suspension site, they do uprated (steel) springs for the front of a X250, which at around £500 fitted, will give you 2000kg on the front (or more with suitable tyres).

http://www.vbairsuspension.co.uk/en/cat/77/coilspring-vb-coilspring-fiat-ducato.html

You might prefer air suspension, if cost isn't a problem.


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

We've looked at several options of upgrades but we have 15" wheels so need to change them plus cost of suspension upgrade and why should we have to pay for this.. 

In the 2013 Rapido brochure for the 90df models states fiat 3.0 requires 4.25 heavy.

Feel we should have been told about this - don't know whether Rapido have only just realised this but ours only 2yrs old.

Hope to hear from Rapido by tomorrow. Expected at least a receipt of email yesterday.

Chris


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

travelsRus said:


> We've looked at several options of upgrades but we have 15" wheels so need to change them plus cost of suspension upgrade and why should we have to pay for this..


We still have 15" wheels and 109 rated tyres, which are OK for 2000kg rating.

You can get 113 rated 15" tyres which might allow a few kg more.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes my Michelin 15" 109 are man enough for my 2 ton rear axle


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

sideways said:


> Rapidos are notorious for poor payload as said before try get it uprated.


Not true for our 2006 Rapido 746F. It's on the limit when stuffed to the gunwhales. Uprating it will cause driving licence issues at 70, restrict access on various roads, bridges and in some countries


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*tyre rating*

Hi,
A rating of 109 = 1030kg max load, given that the 90% loading rule then reduces the max recommended load to 927kg 109 tyre are not recommended for a 2000kg axle

The above was explained to me by SVTEC who would not uprate my axle until I changed the tyres to 112 load rating = 1120kg or at 90% 1008kg

This is to alow for weight transfer in braking etc

Regards Ray


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*make etc please*

Hi,

trevd01

Can you advise make etc of the 5" 113 tyres you mention - I could be looking for these soonish

"You can get 113 rated 15" tyres which might allow a few kg more."

Thanks Ray


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

*Re: tyre rating*



airstream said:


> Hi,
> A rating of 109 = 1030kg max load, given that the 90% loading rule then reduces the max recommended load to 927kg 109 tyre are not recommended for a 2000kg axle
> 
> The above was explained to me by SVTEC who would not uprate my axle until I changed the tyres to 112 load rating = 1120kg or at 90% 1008kg
> ...


SVTech uprated mine to 2 ton but with air assisted suspension


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: make etc please*



airstream said:


> Hi,
> 
> trevd01
> 
> ...


Mistyping which I spotted but couldn't correct (time-expired)

112 rated.

225/70 rather than 215/70 makes them 2.1% bigger, though

Lots of choice at places like http://www.camskill.co.uk or http://www.mytyres.co.uk/


----------

